# Dvorak symphonies 7, 8, and 9...Your favorite recordings........



## Itullian

I have just one set. The Libor Pesek set on Virgin/Warner.

What recordings of these 3 symphonies are your favorites?
Thanks :tiphat:


----------



## CnC Bartok

Too many to choose one!! However, I would say that Pesek isn't one of them, others catch fire more readily and frequently.

If I were forced to have just one, it would be this double CD. Kubelík is what is usually referred to as an utter genius.









Would I want to be without the likes of Kertesz, Belohlavek, Neumann, Rowicki, or of course those wonderful oldies under Talich or Sejna, or Ancerl? Of course not!!


----------



## Ras

The only Dvorak symphony I listen to regularly is number 9 - I like *Pappano on EMI/Warner:
*








I have a complete set by *Neumann on Supraphon*, but I rarely listen to any Dvorak except the Ninth Symphony and the cello concerto.


----------



## Larkenfield

I love the ninth, and a good recording of the eighth is one of the most charming of all his symphonies, especially the third movement. There is such a feeling of goodness and well-being in his music... and how can any composer be faulted who loves trains?  I do not fault his ninth for being played as much as it is because it’s that good, in my opinion. But even the seventh is very much worth hearing, perhaps because it’s a little bit more involved and complex than the others.


----------



## Merl

Jesus....where do I start......I have stacks of 7-9s. Here;s just a few I'd heartily recommend (* denotes awesome)

Szell*
Neumann 1* & 2
Fischer*
Dohnanyi*
Kubelik
Anguelov*
Bernstein
Kreizberg*
Bosch
Chichon*
Serebrier
Belohlavek
Mackerras 1&2*
Rowicki*
Jansons*
Jarvi
Suitner
Nowak
Dorati* 
Levine
Walter*

I could go on..........


----------



## DarkAngel

This is my desert island single CD of Dvorak, love the low angle NYC photo which matches subject matter, these are very energetic performances with lively DG Originals remaster.......

Merl will be busy there are a ton of great 7,8,9 Dvorak sets


----------



## D Smith

Fricsay and Talich do ninths not to be missed. Belohlavek's set is quite good in modern sound for a complete collection (and has an excellent Cello Concerto). But I return to Kertesz and Kubelik most often.


----------



## Merl

DarkAngel said:


> Merl will be busy there are a ton of great 7,8,9 Dvorak sets :)[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thats why i only mentioned those id recommend the most highly. Every bugger has done those 3 symphonies (Andrew Davis, Colin Davis, Kertesz, Kosler, Kobayashi, Gunzenhauser, blah, blah, blah). For cheap 7-9 the choices are endless but these 4, below, can usually be picked up for pennies and theyre better than Pesek (although Pesek is by no means shoddy, especially in the 8th.) Pesek's later recording of the 9th in Prague is better and many others do it better (theres stupid numbers of New Worlds out there).
> 
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]123346._xfImport[/ATTACH]
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]123347._xfImport[/ATTACH]
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]123348._xfImport[/ATTACH]
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]123349._xfImport[/ATTACH]


----------



## DarkAngel

^^^ Szell 2CD is great, I like to make a Decca hat trick with Kondrashin & Dohnanyi..........

love that Dohnanyi 2CD set has *Scherzo Capriccio* a fabulous filler.......


----------



## DarkAngel

My 2nd desert island Dvorak CD also with lit up DG originals remaster......


----------



## Merl

You can even get a live 6th from Dohnanyi and Cleveland to make it a 6-9 near half-cycle.


----------



## Kiki

Kondrashin/VPO in the outer movements of No. 9 is amazing.

Really like Pešek's relatively non-sensational Liverpool outings in 7 & 8.

My guilty pleasure is Karajan in his various double-cream (or butter milk) 8 & 9.


----------



## DavidA

CnC Bartok said:


> Too many to choose one!! However, I would say that Pesek isn't one of them, others catch fire more readily and frequently.
> 
> If I were forced to have just one, it would be this double CD. Kubelík is what is usually referred to as an utter genius.
> 
> View attachment 123313
> 
> 
> Would I want to be without the likes of Kertesz, Belohlavek, Neumann, Rowicki, or of course those wonderful oldies under Talich or Sejna, or Ancerl? Of course not!!


I'd go with Kubelik too!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Symphony 7: Szell/Cleveland Orchestra and Bernstein/New York Philharmonic
Symphony Eight: Kertesz/London Symphony and Kubelik/Berlin Philharmonic
Symphony 9: Kertesz/Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## DarkAngel

Hey Merl........

The lovely chaps at Sony have given us a bang up 7CD Szell Sony remastered Dvorak boxset at budget price, includes stereo and mono sets of Sym 9 and slavonic dances, Dvorak PC and Smetana Bartered Bride & Moldau misc......


----------



## Merl

DarkAngel said:


> Hey Merl........
> 
> The lovely chaps at Sony have given us a bang up 7CD Szell Sony remastered Dvorak boxset at budget price, includes stereo and mono sets of Sym 9 and slavonic dances, Dvorak PC and Smetana Bartered Bride & Moldau misc......


Sod that. I'm not buying it again. I'll stick with my copy of Szell's 7, 8 and 9.


----------



## Heck148

for Dvorak Syms:

#7 - Monteux/LSO, Kertesz/LSO is really good, also
#8 - Kertesz/LSO wins it for me; Szell/CO is good also
#9 - Toscanini/NBC - one of AT's best ever, Reiner/CSO right up there with it; Szell/CO is a good one, also.


----------



## flamencosketches

I don't have any of the Dvorák symphonies in my library. I think I need to remedy this with a complete set (or maybe just the famous 7 through 9). Kubelik/Berlin sounds like the way to go, eh...?

I have heard and enjoyed the late Karajan/Vienna 9th and actually listened to it earlier today on a plane. Good stuff, I think. I like Karajan's late Vienna recordings.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn




----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> I don't have any of the Dvorák symphonies in my library. I think I need to remedy this with a complete set (or maybe just the famous 7 through 9). Kubelik/Berlin sounds like the way to go, eh...?
> 
> I have heard and enjoyed the late Karajan/Vienna 9th and actually listened to it earlier today on a plane. Good stuff, I think. I like Karajan's late Vienna recordings.


The Szell 2 CD on Sony is a nice set. There are some used copies for 6 dollars. I have a copy plus a complee set by Neumann. But honestly the earlier symphonies aren't that memorable.
https://www.amazon.com/Dvorak-Symph...symphonies+7-9&qid=1567470288&s=music&sr=1-12


----------



## D Smith

I have that Szell Dvorak/Smetana box set and highly recommend it. In addition to the symphonies and a great Moldau, it features what I feel are the best recordings of the Slavonic Dances - 2 actually- though I prefer the later 60's recordings (I used to have them on vinyl).


----------



## bigshot

I'm ripping the Szell big box right now. There is a mono set of them too. Not sure I like Szell better than Dorati for this though.


----------



## DarkAngel

This unusual combo often gets forgotten, extremely swift tempos and lit up Mercury sound, still a great 9th that must be heard and a very strong Sibelius 2nd.......(cover photo is a mystery)


----------



## DarkAngel

^^^ You can make a Mercury label Dvorak 7,8,9 by adding Dorati LSO 7,8 CD


----------



## flamencosketches

DarkAngel said:


> This unusual combo often gets forgotten, extremely swift tempos and lit up Mercury sound, still a great 9th that must be heard and a very strong Sibelius 2nd.......


That actually sounds like a great pairing! The two symphonies are quite similar in feel, in my opinion. With both of them I always hear expansive, wide-open spaces. I love what I've heard of Paray and his Detroit SO of the time, and I think American orchestras really excel in both Dvorák and Sibelius. Mercury Living Presence was a pretty great label... yeah, I'm going to have to seek this one out...


----------



## Granate

It's not like they are my all-round favourites, and I made some purchases after my Dvorak symphonies challenge, but one day I'd like to own my favourite modern recordings of the late symphonies.


























Images are:

6 & 7 - Yannick Nézet-Séguin, London Philharmonic Orchestra
8 - Manfred Honeck - Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
9 - Claus Peter Flor - Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Merl

Granate said:


> It's not like they are my all-round favourites, and I made some purchases after my Dvorak symphonies challenge, but one day I'd like to own my favourite modern recordings of the late symphonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Images are:
> 
> 6 & 7 - Yannick Nézet-Séguin, London Philharmonic Orchestra
> 8 - Manfred Honeck - Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
> 9 - Claus Peter Flor - Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra


I've been championing that Honeck Dvorak 8 for ages now. It's a brilliant disc. I like the other two a lot but they dont supplant many of my favourites.


----------



## Triplets

Dvorak’s last 3 are fantastic works that if well played are difficult not to enjoy. I don’t think I’ve ever heard a recording of any of them that was a chore to listen to. I had the Szell set on LLP and probably listened to it dozens of times before hearing any others. Donations, Kubelik are highly recommendable. Tali has is a special treat.


----------



## Ethereality




----------



## JB Henson

Here's a vote for Kubelik's earlier recording of the 9th with the CSO. Being early 50's mono, the sound isn't as great as the later DG Berlin one from the 70's but the performance is actually superior.


----------



## Kiki

Granate said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Images are:
> 
> 6 & 7 - Yannick Nézet-Séguin, London Philharmonic Orchestra
> 8 - Manfred Honeck - Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
> 9 - Claus Peter Flor - Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra


Came across Claus Peter Flor's #9 recently. Surprised by how nimble and transparent it is. The recording also sound natural. Surely it is not as grand or red-blooded like some others, it is nonetheless rather refreshing to listen to.


----------



## Granate

Granate said:


> Images are:
> 
> 9 - Claus Peter Flor - Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra


I got to order one of the last "cheap" copies of this one after comparing sound with many recordings. I should also see if I get any disc from Vaclav Talich (8&9), Ancerl (the Supraphon No.9) or the Karajan WPO.

But I would need to compare them to my favourite recordings of the three works (in early analogue aggressive style): Doráti LSO and Kertész WPO. Hard-earned CDs.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Don't know the Dorati (though I'd expect it to be good) but the Kertesz is wonderful.


----------

